
Turris Omnia–an open-source, open-hardware router by the Czech Internet registry - throwaway000002
https://omnia.turris.cz/en/
======
kenz0r
Should be pretty quick! we build appliances with the Armada 370 CPUs (Single
core Cortex A8, but same Ethernet and bus IP), and they can route/NAT at
800-1000 megabits between 2 interfaces (at 1500 byte packets)

------
webwanderings
PC has been a "router" for a long time.

~~~
Zigurd
Electric power costs for an old PC are significant. Don't bet against this
being cheaper to operate than dragging that old Pentium box out of the closet.
Depending on the size of your home, size and noise can be issues, too.

~~~
kwhitefoot
From now until March here in Scandinavia and a lot of central and eastern
Europe the heat generated will simply add to the general background heat in
the house and reduce the amount that has to be produced by the electric
radiators. Of course if you live somewhere where air-conditioning is a
necessity your mileage will vary :-)

